# [PbP] Big Trouble in the Tzin



## randomling (Dec 30, 2002)

Good evening, Hivemind players. You should all have an idea what's going on...

What do you do?


----------



## Jeph (Dec 30, 2002)

*OOC:*


Should we post in colors? Oh, and it might be nice to edit in a link to the character thread in your first post. 







Serei's swords whisper silkily as she slides them out of her sheaths. The crouches down, and begins to move stealthily towards the yipping. She glances back to see if Grouchet is following her; if he is, she'll keep going, if he isn't she'll tell him that she's going to check the yapping out, to see if it's an injured animal.

[hide 1d20 (11) + 6 = 17
Move s. 1d20 (10) +9 = 19]


----------



## randomling (Dec 30, 2002)

Jeph said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...











*OOC:*












*OOC:*


 If you want! Tell me what you're using in the OOC thread


----------



## garyh (Dec 30, 2002)

Grashnyu drew his bow and nocked an arrow.

"Why would anyone entering here be yipping like that?" he whispered to his companions.


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Dec 30, 2002)

"I've done nothing of the sort! I've given you what I've been given to give. If there's a problem, take it up with _him_. He should be back any time now that the festival is over."

_crosses his arms, looking indignant_


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 30, 2002)

Jepraith, knowing he cannot move as stealthily as Serei, slowly follows her.

(ooc - if possible, Raith will take 10 on Hide and Move Silently)

Nightfeather will stay outside, possibly peeking through windows if he can.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 30, 2002)

_ Loudly _ "This is Gruchet of Brocem, and I suspect wrong doings are a foot.  Prepare to defend thyselves" 

_ Gruchet proceeds to knock down the front door, Halbard in hand _


----------



## randomling (Dec 30, 2002)

Everyone hears Gruchet's cry, and the door giving way under his halberd.

Berwan, this occurs simultaenously with your protest. You are ignored. The prisoners are released as their captors let out a guttural growl and draw weapons, pushing you out of the way as they charge past you and into the house.


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Dec 30, 2002)

(i would like to wait until they pass me (and i'm out of their weapons range [i.e. more than one 5 foot square away]) and cast *grease* ahead of them on the floor)

[10' by 10' area; Reflex save DC 14 to avoid slipping and falling]


[edit - and then move out of the way of the people breaking into the house]


----------



## randomling (Dec 30, 2002)

Berwan: you cast *grease* on a section of floor near the doorway into the hall. Both slip and fall over, sliding on the slippery floor through the open door. From the hall, you hear them shouting what you think are curses in your direction.

Those entering the house: the front door leads onto a long hallway, lit at intervals with wall-mounted lamps on each side. The light is dim -- but enough to vaguely see the shapes of two armed humanoids sliding through the doorway and coming to a stop a few feet into the hall. They shout angrily into the room behind them as they start to get up.

Those upstairs: you hear running footsteps downstairs, followed by angry shouting.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 30, 2002)

"Throw down your weapons and surrender!!"


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 30, 2002)

Move Silently and Hide! Also taking a glance around for a window to climb out of. [MS rolled 8+10=18, Hide rolled 13+10=23]

OOC: I don't have any dice on me, I'll just give you the average scores for now, or at least the modifiers...sorry. But I like the start! If I make any stupid mistakes in game-etiquette, someone please tell me...!

Edit: added dice rolls from helpful online dice rolling thingy


----------



## randomling (Dec 30, 2002)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *Move Silently and Hide! Also taking a glance around for a window to climb out of.
> 
> OOC: I don't have any dice on me, I'll just give you the average scores for now, or at least the modifiers...sorry. *












*OOC:*




http://www.irony.com/igroll.html

Godsend if you don't want to be rolling dice at the computer!


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 30, 2002)

"Not much point in remaining too sneaky now", Raith thinks to himself.

"There seem to be more people in the room behind... I think I can take out these two for a minute or so. Wait a bit until I cast my spell, then we can go on.", he whispers to his companions.

Taking the appropriate material components from his pouch, Jepraith casts _sleep_ (Will save DC 16) centered on the two figures, provided they are at least 15 feet away from us. I affect 4 Hit Dice worth of creatures. If this is sufficient to put the enemies to sleep, I will try to bind them (Untrained Use Rope check - result of 10).

Spells/day remaining: 6/4


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 30, 2002)

Marak starts wondering if he saw a back way out. If so, I'll start making my way down there, slowly, carefully, and above all, *QUIETLY*

[Given my propensity for Gathering Information before we start, I'd have a pretty good chance of knowing about any other ways in or out, wouldnt' I?]


----------



## randomling (Dec 30, 2002)

Gruchet: the humanoids jump to their feet and begin advancing on you, brandishing their longswords. "We will not surrender, fool!" one of them cries. As they move towards you, you begin to see them more clearly -- they are hobgoblins!

Raith: one of the hobgoblins drops to the floor and falls soundly asleep. The other waves his sword and continues to come down the corridor, gaining speed.

Marak: you could exit through the bedroom window, but you're upstairs (first floor to the British, second floor to the Americans). You know there are two doors downstairs, one front, one back, and windows in all the rooms.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 30, 2002)

randomling said:
			
		

> *Marak: you could exit through the bedroom window, but you're upstairs (first floor to the British, second floor to the Americans). You know there are two doors downstairs, one front, one back, and windows in all the rooms. *




I'll drink my potion of spider climb and head out a back window. I'm going to move along the outside of the house around to the front and see if I can see what's going on here a bit more clearly.


----------



## randomling (Dec 30, 2002)

Marak:
Down the wall you go, landing softly in a side-street next to the house. Peering around the corner, you see that the front door is open -- it has been broken open. You remember hearing the door being beaten down.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 30, 2002)

"The only fools are those who go against Brocem.  You had your chance."

_ Swings Halbard at hobgoblin, 7 (rolled) + 9 =16 to attack, if it hits it does 9 (rolled) +9 = 18 damage to him _


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 30, 2002)

I take off my mask and do my best to look innocent. [Bluff roll 4+9=13)

Hey! What's going on in there? Is everything OK? 

Put my hand on my rapier.


----------



## randomling (Dec 30, 2002)

Your halberd connects solidly with the hobgoblin's middle, cleaving through his armour, and with a wail he drops his longsword, falling to the ground. He is unconscious and bleeding heavily: not quite dead, but not far off.

Those not in the hallway hear a sickening wail of pain and the sound of a body slumping to the ground.


----------



## randomling (Dec 30, 2002)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *I take off my mask and do my best to look innocent. [Bluff roll 4+9=13)
> 
> Hey! What's going on in there? Is everything OK?
> 
> Put my hand on my rapier. *




Gruchet, Raith and Serei all hear this.


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Dec 30, 2002)

(i want to look over the kobolds and try and figure out why the hobgolins delivered them here. any one who starts swinging weapons at me gets *daze*d)


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 30, 2002)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *Hey! What's going on in there? Is everything OK?*



"Apparently some hobgoblins tried to break into the house, but slipped somewhere. My friends heard this and we decided to investigate. One of the hobgoblins was unconcious from the fall, but the other attacked. I suspect there might be other people still in the building."


----------



## randomling (Dec 30, 2002)

Mr Fidgit said:
			
		

> *(i want to look over the kobolds and try and figure out why the hobgolins delivered them here. any one who starts swinging weapons at me gets dazed) *




Having been released, they have taken the bags off their own heads and are looking around in a rather confused manner.









*OOC:*



(I need certain other players for this bit, see....)


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Dec 30, 2002)

randomling said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(well, if they can't help me, i'll try and see what the hobgoblins are carrying. the grease should be gone be now)

[so when the kobold's players show up, those are my plans...]


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 30, 2002)

Now that the action has somewhat calmed down, Jepraith tries to remember if he knows the house or the family living here. (Knowledge (Local) check: rolled 17, bonus +5, total 22)


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 30, 2002)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *
> "Apparently some hobgoblins tried to break into the house, but slipped somewhere. My friends heard this and we decided to investigate. One of the hobgoblins was unconcious from the fall, but the other attacked. I suspect there might be other people still in the building." *




Well I'd be glad to help you to look for them. Can't have undesirables hanging around now, can we? 

[bluff roll 3+9=12]

I'll head in and start "looking around". After a moment I'll go upstairs and see if I can find my friends. I'll quickly explain what's going on and suggest they leave quickly out the window, and we'll meet up outside the front of the house. All should pretend to be passers-by.


----------



## randomling (Dec 30, 2002)

*OOC:*



This is great, guys! But I think we need a break now till the rest of the players turn up. Having no kobolds is turning out to be a problem...


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 30, 2002)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *
> Well I'd be glad to help you to look for them. Can't have undesirables hanging around now, can we?
> *




"That might be a good idea, but we don't know how many people there are, or how well armed. I think we should form two small groups for better defense. What do you think?" He directs the last question mostly at Gruchet and Serei.


----------



## Jeph (Dec 31, 2002)

[I'll take orange.]

Serei looks somewhat annoyed when Grouchet blows their cover. She shoots him 'the look.' 

"Would you mind being more subtle, next time?"

To Raith:

"I agree. I'd like to investigate around outside the house with Jepraith and Grouchet, If you think it's a good idea." Serei flicks her head at her companions as she mentions their names, so that  Raith will know who she's talking about.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 31, 2002)

"Subtle is too slow."


----------



## arwink (Dec 31, 2002)

(OOC - Will format with color later, haven't had a chance to see who's claimed what just yet.  Incidently, has anyone untied our hands?)

Takop-hep looks around at the strangers, a subtle hiss of irritation coming through his lips.

"What do?  Takop-hep do nothing.  Take nothing.  Let Takop-hep go."

ooc- I'll start struggling with my bonds, trying to wriggle them loose, if my hands are tied.  If not, I'll ready my walking stick (club) and glare nastily at anyone close-by until I get an explanation.


----------



## Dragongirl (Dec 31, 2002)

Velandra slips out the window and attempts to climb down. 
(climb rolls 12 + 6 = 18, if I make it down safely I will try to hide (roll 8 +9 = 17) and move silently (roll 9 + 8 = 17) and peek around the front.)


----------



## Horacio (Dec 31, 2002)

*OOC:*


Sorry, I missed this thread 







Horax takes his hand to his rapier and looks around, still confused. Lots of humans there, and some stupid hobgoblins. Not sure yet of what's going on, he puts his best smile,  and cleaning the scales of his forehead with his left hand, he begin to speak.

I don't know who are you or why you have bring me and my companion to thiz plaze, but I think you've mizzed the target. We are only travellerz in zearch of adventure, we have no money nor valuable thingz to zteal, but we know how to defend ourselvez. Zo let uz go in peaze and nobody will be injured here









*OOC:*


If anybody hates the z-abuse of my kobold, tell me and I'll pass of that detail...


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 31, 2002)

> so that Raith will know who she's talking about



I think you mean Marak. 



> "Subtle is too slow."




"That depends on the circumstances, doesn't it?"



> "I agree. I'd like to investigate around outside the house with Jepraith and Grouchet, If you think it's a good idea."




"I think some of us should stay inside and look for other intruders. Maybe Gruchet and you?" Raith says turning to the other man, with his tone indicating that he would like to know his name. "We still don't know what this yipping was, for instance. Whoever still is in the house, they'll be warned."

(ooc: Did Nightfeather notice anything unusual?)


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Dec 31, 2002)

arwink said:
			
		

> *"What do? Takop-hep do nothing. Take nothing. Let Takop-hep go."
> *





			
				Horacio said:
			
		

> *I don't know who are you or why you have bring me and my companion to thiz plaze, but I think you've mizzed the target. We are only travellerz in zearch of adventure, we have no money nor valuable thingz to zteal, but we know how to defend ourselvez. Zo let uz go in peaze and nobody will be injured here *



Well, perhaps you would like to explain _exactly_ how you came to be delivered to my back door (to the kobolds. and to no one in particular) ...and why there people breaking in the front door and rumaging around upstairs! What in the Hells is going on here!?


----------



## Crothian (Dec 31, 2002)

OOC: Gruchet is going to look around and Detect Evil on everyone and everything


----------



## randomling (Dec 31, 2002)

*OOC:*



OK, there's a lot going on here and I'm just here for a minute so I'll try to catch up...







Knight Otu, Serei and Gruchet: Sense Motive checks please.

Takhop Hep and Horax: your hands were never tied, just held behind your backs by very strong hobgoblins. You're free now.

Velandra: you climb successfully down the outside wall. Peering around the corner, you see Marak disappear into the front door and hear him talking with somebody inside.

Gruchet: the hobgoblin that remains alive is evil. The one you struck has been left bleeding on the floor and is now dead, and therefore shows no sign of being evil.









*OOC:*


I think that's everything!


----------



## Jeph (Dec 31, 2002)

wisdom check, untrained, 1d20 (5) + 2 ability = 7. $#!+.


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 31, 2002)

randomling said:
			
		

> *Knight Otu, Serei and Gruchet: Sense Motive checks please.
> *



Roll 18, unmodified. 



			
				randomling said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I take that my familiar didn't notice anything (or at least didn't think it was unusual), and that I don't know the house?

Have we at least tried to tie up the remaining hobgoblin?

Have we met Berwan yet? I would assume this to be the case.


----------



## randomling (Dec 31, 2002)

*OOC:*


Damn, I knew I'd forget something...







Raith, something tells you that Marak is not quite what he seems.

Nightfeather reports nothing unusual -- she sees a darkened living room.

Though this area is not far from your home, Raith, you don't know it well. Your Knowledge (local) check tells you that this is usually a quiet area where people from varied backgrounds can live without having too many questions asked, somewhere that the city watch don't usually pay much attention to unless someone significant is murdered, or something. You aren't familiar with this particular house or whoever might live here.

You haven't met Berwan yet. He's in the back room, you're in the front hall with Gruchet, Serei, Marak, a dead hobgoblin, and a sleeping hobgoblin.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 31, 2002)

randomling said:
			
		

> *Gruchet: Sense Motive checks please.
> *



*

OOC: Sense Motive 3 (roll)+1 =4  I sense that I don't sense a thing.*


----------



## garyh (Dec 31, 2002)

randomling said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




_OOC:  Where's Grashnyu?_


----------



## randomling (Dec 31, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> OOC:  Where's Grashnyu? *












*OOC:*


Right where he started. Highlight below for further info:







<He's upstairs in the bedroom. Velandra and Marak have high-tailed it out the window, but Grog is still there.>


----------



## garyh (Dec 31, 2002)

Grashnyu puts his replaces his arrow and slings his bow across his back as he makes for the window himself.

_OOC:  Climb Check = roll 1 + bonus 6 = 7...  how far do I fall, and how much does it hurt?  _


----------



## randomling (Dec 31, 2002)

Jump check, Grashnyu.


----------



## garyh (Dec 31, 2002)

_OOC:  Roll 13 + Bonus 6 = 19 Jump check for Grashnyu.  _


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 31, 2002)

Hello, everyone. (moving into the room with the kobolds and hobgoblins) What has been going on here? Can I help? (draws rapier, moves towards second hobgoblin) I'm sure I can think of something that'll clear up _this_ odious problem, anyway...


----------



## randomling (Dec 31, 2002)

Grashnyu: you slip as you fall out of the window, but successfully manage to land fairly softly, taking 5 points of subdual damage.


----------



## garyh (Dec 31, 2002)

Grumbling to himself in goblin, Grashnyu attempts to find his companions and join them.  Failing that, he will find a nice comfy shadow to hide in.


----------



## randomling (Dec 31, 2002)

Velandra, Marak, Gruchet, Serei, Raith: Listen checks please!

Grashnyu, you see Velandra peering round the corner of the house.


----------



## Jeph (Dec 31, 2002)

Listen check: 1d20 (12) + 8 skill = 20.

I'm a bit confused about positioning here . . . where exactly is Serei in relation to the room with the hobgobs? I think I might have missed something . . .


----------



## randomling (Dec 31, 2002)

The geography is getting a little confusing, isn't it?

OK. Try to ignore where people you haven't see yet are standing.

Serei, Raith, Marak and Gruchet:
You entered the house through the front door. You are now in a long hallway, at the end of which is a door. Around halfway down the corridor (between front door and the door into the back room) is a door leading off to the right (if you are facing away from the front door). I know I hadn't mentioned that before, sorry. The hobgoblins are lying in the hallway -- one dead at Gruchet's feet, the other sleeping soundly.

Berwan, Takhop Hep, Horax:
You are standing in the back room of the house, which serves as a kitchen. The back door, which leads out onto an alleyway, is standing open. There is a large table standing off to one side and a range against the left-hand wall (if you are facing away from the back door).

Velandra and Grashnyu:
You are standing in a side-street at the side of the house. Peering around the corner, you can see the main street on which the house stands, and the front door of the house. A raven hovers at the front window.

Grog:
You are still in the upstairs bedroom. A window, through which your three comrades have just escaped, stands open.

I think that's all! 

----------------

Next bit: Serei hears a thud somewhere out in the street behind her, as of someone falling. Velandra also hears it (automatically, she's like 5 feet away).


----------



## Jeph (Dec 31, 2002)

Serei twitches slightly at the sound.

"I heard something outside, like something heavy fell. I'm going to go check it out."

Serei creeps out the door, looking to see what happened.

Hide 1d20 (15) + 6 skill = 21
Move S. 1d20 (14) + 9 skill = 23


----------



## Crothian (Dec 31, 2002)

Listen Check: 15 (roll) +3 = 18

_ walks down the hallway to the door on the right_

 "Someone should probably bind the prisoner"


----------



## randomling (Dec 31, 2002)

Gruchet, you hear the thud too.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 1, 2003)

"While you check out the thud, I'm going to check behind this door" 

_walks over to door and opens it_


----------



## randomling (Jan 1, 2003)

The door to your right?

It opens easily. Straight in front of you, you see a flight of stairs leading up. There are doors to the left and right, and a passageway leading further on, past the stairway.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 1, 2003)

[listen check roll 7+5=12]

If no-one else is around, I'm going to coup de gras the hobgoblin that's asleep. No use it waking up and causing us more trouble. In fact, if I'm alone I'm going to go through their pockets, see what I can find. If there's anyone else around I'll just stay in the corridor.

[coup de gras damage = 2d6+2 (crit rapier)+1d6 (sneak attack) = 17points of damage]

[search check roll 12+7=19]


----------



## randomling (Jan 1, 2003)

Marak, Raith is still in the corridor, as far as I remember.


----------



## arwink (Jan 1, 2003)

Mr Fidgit said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well, perhaps you would like to explain exactly how you came to be delivered to my back door (to the kobolds. and to no one in particular) ...and why there people breaking in the front door and rumaging around upstairs! What in the Hells is going on here!? *




Takop-Hep holds his stick with two hands in front of him, confusion writ upon his features.  

"Takop-hep not know.  Takop-hep not want to be here.  Takhop-hep just having fun, strangers come.  Take Takop-hep and Horax-friend away.  Fiend here.  Not home.  Dangerous.  Takop-hep not happy."   

Takop-hep glances at Horax - the silky-tongued kobold has a better grasp of common engilsh and should be able to explain better.  He also holds his club at the ready.  Not openly hostile, but with definate nostril flaring and flattened ears to convey the fact he isn't happy with the situation.  I'll keep a close eye on Berwan as well, and will attempt to strike for subdual damage or disarm if he tries casting a spell or drawing a weapon on us.

I'll also sniff the air, to see if he can catch the slightest scent the people who kidnapped him.  It's an off chance, but I'll see how I go


----------



## randomling (Jan 1, 2003)

Takhop, you don't really smell anything, but you remember feeling the things that kidnapped you push past you and hearing them run "that way" -- towards the door, standing open, which leads deeper into the house.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 1, 2003)

*OOC:*


Raith is Darkness' character, right?







Raith, you should go see what is going on, I'll stay here and guard the prisoner. 

Bluff roll 9+9=18


----------



## garyh (Jan 1, 2003)

randomling said:
			
		

> *Velandra, Marak, Gruchet, Serei, Raith: Listen checks please!
> 
> Grashnyu, you see Velandra peering round the corner of the house. *




Grashnyu scurries over to where Velandra is, trying to remain unseen.


----------



## Dragongirl (Jan 1, 2003)

(listen check  7+2=9)
Velandra takes out her juggling balls and starts to juggle them as she walks to the front door.  If anyone asks what she is doing she will say that heard a commotion and wanted to find out what was going on. 
(if needed bluff check 14+7=21)

Edit : Stupid typos


----------



## randomling (Jan 1, 2003)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*

Knight Otu's.

Raith, Sense Motive check.

Grashnyu -- as you approach Velandra, she gets out her juggling balls and wanders away from you, round the corner and towards the front door of the house.*


----------



## garyh (Jan 1, 2003)

Grashnyu sees Velandra's movement, and slowly strolls out to the main street and across the street to end up opposite the target house.  He'll stay there, and look _casual_.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 1, 2003)

*OOC:*


I'll wait for Knight Otu's response before posting any more


----------



## Jeph (Jan 1, 2003)

So, wa's happnin with Serei?

Oh, and Arwink, Chocolate might be a bit too close to Orange for comfort.  I think someone already said, that sure there were enough colors to go round, but are they distinguishable?


----------



## Horacio (Jan 1, 2003)

arwink said:
			
		

> *Takop-Hep holds his stick with two hands in front of him, confusion writ upon his features.
> 
> "Takop-hep not know.  Takop-hep not want to be here.  Takhop-hep just having fun, strangers come.  Take Takop-hep and Horax-friend away.  Fiend here.  Not home.  Dangerous.  Takop-hep not happy."
> 
> Takop-hep glances at Horax - the silky-tongued kobold has a better grasp of common engilsh and should be able to explain better.   *





What my companion iz trying to zay iz that we were only exploring the new town, zeeking for zome fun and maybe a big adventure whne zome nazty guyz put a blanket on our head and brought uz here. 

My companion iz the mighty Takop-Hep, a powerful Cleric. My name is Horax, I'm hiz faithful companion, a ztoryteller, zinger and entertainer, but I alzo know how to uze my rapier.

Zo, who are you and why are we here?


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 1, 2003)

Ouch! Two Wis-Based checks!  

Listen: Total result 16 (16 rolled)

Sense Motive: 2! (2 rolled) Isn't Marak a nice guy? He may be a bit strange, but that's ok. 

"Sure. You may want to bind the hobgoblin if you find some rope. Maybe he can tell us a few things when he wakes up."

Raith will go following Serei, slowly.


----------



## randomling (Jan 1, 2003)

*OOC:*


Trying to play catch-up here -- if I've missed anything out, just tell me. 







Serei: outside the house is an elven woman, juggling as she walks toward the front door, and a goblin, watching casually from the other side of the street.

Raith: you hear the thud, and sense nothing unusual about Marak's suggestion. You follow Serei and see what she sees.

Grashnyu: you wander across the street in time to see two humans -- a man and a woman -- emerge from the house.









*OOC:*


I *think* that's everything...


----------



## Crothian (Jan 1, 2003)

randomling said:
			
		

> *It opens easily. Straight in front of you, you see a flight of stairs leading up. There are doors to the left and right, and a passageway leading further on, past the stairway. *




_ Gruchets opens the door on the riht looks in, assuming nothing of interest opens the doo on the left and looks in_


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 1, 2003)

*OOC:*


 Excellent, Smithers! 







Right then, I'll go through the pockets of both hobgoblins (search check 19, as above) and finish off the sleeping one, as above.

What do I find? I make sure I clean my weapon and re-sheath it, of course. Then I'll move through into the other room to find out what else is going on in this strange house...


----------



## Jeph (Jan 1, 2003)

"More goblin-kin. I'm going to sneak up behind it." Serei whispers back through the door. She stealthily moves towards the goblin.

Hide roll 18 + 6 skill = 24
Move S. roll 7 + 9 skill = 16


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Jan 1, 2003)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Zo, who are you and why are we here?
> *



I am Berwan Terwilager Froggernockel the Sixteenth, and i live in this place. How you came to be here, i don't know. I was expecting a consignment of metal ores.... 
(scratches his chin)
...and now there are people all over the house!


----------



## garyh (Jan 1, 2003)

Grashnyu wandered back across the street, looking innocent, and then asked whoever looked most "in charge," *"What's going on here?  Any way I can help?"*


----------



## Jeph (Jan 1, 2003)

[ooc[Who looks most in charge . . .

The juggling elf, the dude looting some hobgob corpses, the paladin opening doors, or the chic sneaking up on you?

We're really a ragtag bunch, aren't we? [/ooc]


----------



## randomling (Jan 1, 2003)

Gruchet: the room to your right is an ordinary-looking living room, though it looks (more than the hall did) like the home of a rich person. There is a chaise-longue, a couple of easy chairs, and a coffee table made of glass. The room on your left is a study -- it has a writing desk and chair. A greatsword is mounted in a case on the wall.

Marak, are you still going to _coup de grace_ the living goblin, or are you going to bind him? The dead goblin carries a pouch of gold -- it would take you a long time to count it, but weighing it in your hand you estimate it contains at least 500gp. Tucked into his armour is a letter. He also carries a money-pouch containing 4 gold, 8 silver and 12 copper. Lastly, he carries a longsword and a vial of blue-tinted liquid.

Grashnyu, Spot and Listen checks please.









*OOC:*


Is that all?


----------



## garyh (Jan 1, 2003)

randomling said:
			
		

> *Grashnyu, Spot and Listen checks please.*




_Grashnyu, Spot = 11 roll + 6 bonus = 17, Listen = 7 roll + 6 bonus = 13._


----------



## randomling (Jan 1, 2003)

OK.

Serei, there's actually nowhere to hide, coming out of the front door -- you come onto a cobbled street with no real cover.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 1, 2003)

_loudly_ "Alright, who's here?  What's going on?  Please say what you know we need some form of organization here!  Thank you!"


----------



## randomling (Jan 1, 2003)

Everyone in the house hears Gruchet's shout.


----------



## Dragongirl (Jan 1, 2003)

Velandra looks in the house. 
(in a sing-song voice)
_"Odd this, strangers in a house,
seems that we have a  fight,
does this seem right,
to only use one's might,
diddle dee dee, dee dum,
strangers in a house."_


----------



## Jeph (Jan 2, 2003)

(So it's not dark enough to hide in? IIRC, you require 50% or better concealment. Page 133 in the PHB says that near total darkness is 9/10 cover. Is the night dark enough to hide in?)


----------



## arwink (Jan 2, 2003)

Mr Fidgit said:
			
		

> *
> I am Berwan Terwilager Froggernockel the Sixteenth, and i live in this place. How you came to be here, i don't know. I was expecting a consignment of metal ores....
> (scratches his chin)
> ...and now there are people all over the house! *




"Then Takop-hep go.  No trouble.  Takop-hep not ore.  Takop-hep priest.  Brave advent-rer."   

Takop-hep will start cirlcling around the wizard, edging towards the front door.  He pauses halfway there, and looks at Berwan closely.

"Or Takop-hep and Horax...help get strangers out of house?" 

A mischevious grin is a disturbing site on a kobold, but it's there none the less


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Jan 2, 2003)

arwink said:
			
		

> *Takop-hep will start cirlcling around the wizard, edging towards the front door. *



(clears throat, speaks quietly) Then you may want to leave by the door that's right _behind_ you. Those hobgoblins went towards the front of the house...and now there are other intruders out there! Like that fellow who's bellowing... 



			
				arwink said:
			
		

> *"Or Takop-hep and Horax...help get strangers out of house?" *




(still quietly)You want to help me? Are you sure? I don't know who - or what - is out there!


----------



## Dragongirl (Jan 2, 2003)

(OOC I think we need a resync and to know what is going on everywhere at the one moment.  At least I do, I am sooo lost).


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Jan 2, 2003)

(OOC) i don't randomling will be back until tomorrow...(/OOC)


----------



## Crothian (Jan 2, 2003)

"My name is Gruchet, and I'm a Paladin of Brocem.  I am here looking for the weapons merchant."

_ Spoken loudly as I walk up the stairs_


----------



## Horacio (Jan 2, 2003)

Mr Fidgit said:
			
		

> *(still quietly)You want to help me? Are you sure? I don't know who - or what - is out there! *




Horax wields his trusty rapier and a nasty smile appears in his cute reptilian face.


I don't like being captured by big bully strangerz, they will tazte the point of my zword. Yew, we will help you, we are adventurerz, we promised to help damzelz in diztrezz and all that. 

BTW, are you a damzel in diztrezz? Old Brownscalez never explained me what a damzel in diztrezz is...


----------



## Horacio (Jan 2, 2003)

*OOC:*


I must join the "I'm a bit lost" crew. All I understand is what mine, Dragongirl's, Arwink's and Mr Fidgit's characters are doing.

So I resume the part I've understood for general understanding:

Kobolds were captured in the street by some big unidentified creatures who placed a blanket over kobolds and took us to a house. Then the blanket was out, the big bullies weren't there and Mr. Fidgit character appeared. He said the house was full of hostile strangers and we, as good adventurers (and good players wanting to get the party together to finish chaos  ) agreed to help him. AFAIK, Dragongirl's character  was upstairs with a few other people, a big commotioned happened downstairs, she slipped out the window and is pretending to be investidating the disturbance.

The remaining is a bit blur to me...


----------



## randomling (Jan 2, 2003)

*OOC:*


Hey people -- I'm back! I understand that people might be a little confused... *evil grin*... you're not *supposed* to know what's happening! But here's a recap:







The thieves were upstairs, looking for stuff to steal, when they heard a commotion downstairs. Marak, Velandra and Grashnyu slipped out of the window.

Gruchet, Raith and Serei came to investigate rumours of foul play in the house, heard a commotion inside, and broke in to find out what was going on.

The kobolds were kidnapped by a pair of hobgoblins as they left a tavern and delivered to the house -- much to the surprise of Berwan who, waiting home for a delivery, was expecting a consignment of iron.

At the entry of Gruchet and his companions, the hobgoblins charged into the house. Berwan cast _grease_ to slow them down. As they got to their feet, Raith put one to sleep, and when the second hobgoblin would not surrender, Gruchet killed him.

Moments later, Marak appeared at the front door, posing as a passer-by and offering to help. Gruchet soon left them to explore the rest of the house and Raith and Serei went out into the street to investigate the sound they'd heard -- that of Grashnyu failing his Climb check and falling from the window. Marak, left alone in the hallway, proceeded to loot the body of the dead hobgoblin.

In the street, Serei and Raith saw an elven woman (Velandra) juggling as she approached the house, and a goblin man (Grashnyu) lurking on the other side of the street...









*OOC:*


I think that's all the salient points so far! Sorry if things are bit confusing -- but I did intend to generate confusion!! Now onto DMing the game...







Everyone hears Gruchet shouting for the weapons merchant. Gruchet, the stairs turn a right-angle as they go up, leading you onto an upstairs hallway directly above the downstairs one.

Jeph: you're right.

Grashnyu: correction from earlier, you see only a human man emerge from the house.


----------



## arwink (Jan 2, 2003)

Takop-hep looks at the ceiling upon hearing the bellow, then looks at Berwan.

Intruder, yes?  You want Takop-hep find? 

He taps his club on the floor a few times, getting a good grip on it.


----------



## Horacio (Jan 2, 2003)

arwink said:
			
		

> *Takop-hep looks at the ceiling upon hearing the bellow, then looks at Berwan.
> 
> Intruder, yes?  You want Takop-hep find?
> 
> He taps his club on the floor a few times, getting a good grip on it. *




Intruderz will be found, damzelz in diztrezz will be rescued and bad guyz will be ztopped. I bet I can write a nice ballad from thiz...

But, who can we zay who is the intruder? Should we stop them all, and later azking queztions?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 2, 2003)

Marak

Right, well I'll take the money from the hobgoblin, and bind the other one as best I can. (Use Rope roll19+3dex=22) Then I'll search him and take anything he has as well. (Search roll 2+7=9). Hmmm...if I don't find anything immediately, I'll have another look, being as the other hobgoblin had so much on him. (Search again roll 8+7=15). Oh, and I'll have a quick look through the letter, to see if it mentions the money.

Hearing the shout, I'll answer with a loud shout of my own:

"My name is Marak. I've just come in looking to find out what happened. There are two hobgoblins down here. Where are you, and do you require my help?" 

If he says where he is, then I'll move towards that area, after pocketing the goods.

[So I can add the money to my character sheet, yes? Huzzah! _If I was a rich man...deedle diedle deedle deedle deedle deedle diedle dum...all day long I'd biddy biddy bum...if I was a wealthy man..._]

Edit: Updated character sheet in Character thread in Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## Horacio (Jan 2, 2003)

Horax heards the two shouts and thinks it's identification time.

He shouts:

I'm Horax the kobold, bard, ztoriteller and zinger. My companion and me were captured and brought here. I zearch intruderz to ztop and damzels in diztrzz to rezcue!


----------



## Jeph (Jan 2, 2003)

*Serei*

Serei continues sneaking up on the goblin, and waves a hand for Raith to hang back.

If she gets close enough to him without being seen, she will start a grapple. (Sorry, Grashnyu!). I don't think he gets an AoA, since he's flat-footed. Touch attack to start a grapple: roll 16 + 3 modifier = 19 vs. Grashnyu's flat footed touch AC. Opposed grapple check to hold him: roll 15 + 3 modifier = 18, if she succeeds she'll do subdual damage. roll 1 + 2 modifier = 3 subdual damage. Next round, if she managed to successfully start the grapple, she'll try to Pin him. roll, nat 20 eek + 3 = 23.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 2, 2003)

Marak

[this all assumes I've read the letter, pocketed the gold and sucessfully searched the other hobgoblin]

"Good evening. I am not a damsel, nor am I in distress, but it is a pleasure to meet you. Perhaps you should venture down here, I am loath to leave these hobgoblins unguarded."


----------



## Horacio (Jan 2, 2003)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *[this all assumes I've read the letter, pocketed the gold and sucessfully searched the other hobgoblin]
> 
> "Good evening. I am not a damsel, nor am I in distress, but it is a pleasure to meet you. Perhaps you should venture down here, I am loath to leave these hobgoblins unguarded." *












*OOC:*


AFAIK we are also on ground level







Horax makes a sign to his companion and to the other guy there, and goes to meet that freindly voice.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 2, 2003)

Marak

You see an ordinary looking human male, wearing dark leather armour and carrying a rapier and some potions. He's wearing fairly ordinary looking boots, and holding a letter in one hand. There is a hobgoblin dead on the floor, and another unconscious hobgoblin tied up next to it. He extends his hand and says *in kobold*:

"Strength to the tribe, and honour to the scales. I am pleased to meet you. My name is Marak de Vries. I was just passing when I heard some noise in here, so I came to investigate. Please, what are your names?" 









*OOC:*


Hey, I know choosing kobold as a language was metagaming a bit, but it's fun, no? So please give me a description, and take that opening as a kind of traditional kobold greeting, OK?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 2, 2003)

*OOC:*


Mr Fidgit has suggested that we start each post with our Character names, I think it's a good idea. I'm going back now to edit my posts on this page.


----------



## garyh (Jan 2, 2003)

*Grashnyu*

Grashnyu walks over and asks the human man, *"What's all the commotion?  Need any help?"*


----------



## Jeph (Jan 2, 2003)

*Serei*

Oh . . . In that case I don't try to tackle him.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 2, 2003)

*Jepraith*

Looking at the juggling elf woman, Jepraith remarks "Some people never know when the festival is over.", with a smile to show that he isn't really serious.

As the goblin approaches, he wonders if the whole city has heard this commotion already. "I'm not really sure. There seems to be a fair number of loose strings going on in this house. Apparently, some hobgoblins tried to break into the house, and we stumbled into this whole thing. Then there still is this strange yipping... maybe you can talk to the remaining hobgoblin to clear up a few things."


----------



## garyh (Jan 2, 2003)

*Grashnyu*

*"Does the hobgoblin not speak Common?'* asked Grashnyu.


----------



## randomling (Jan 2, 2003)

*DM *

Marak, the letter is in a language you don't know. The second hobgoblin carries a longsword and has a money pouch similar to the first hobgoblin's -- this time containing 2 gold, 2 silver and 18 copper.

Serei, you're no longer tackling Grashnyu, right?

Horax (and Takhop-hep if you're entering the hallway), in the hallway with Marak are two hobgoblins, one lying on the floor apparently dead, the second bound and unconscious.

Everybody else seems to be just talking to each other, you can carry on with that quite happily without my intervention!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 2, 2003)

Marak

To Horax and Takhop-hep: "I have found some money on this one. I'm not sure if I should keep it. Oh, and can you read this letter that I found? It's in a language I don't understand." 

*Marak leaves the money in the 2nd hobgoblin, being as he feels he can't get away with just taking it in front of other people*


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Jan 2, 2003)

*Berwan*

...follows the kobolds into the hallway

I should take that money, since they took it from me...may I see that letter, please?

(reads the letter, if i get it)




(OOC - it may be easier for everyone to post their names in the post (and not the 'post subject') so we can see the name in the 'topic review' on the reply page (otherwise, you can't see it) - /OOC)


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 2, 2003)

Marak

I was reading the letter openly, so you should notice it. I'm switching to Common upon seeing you. And I'll say:

"I found some money. How much did they steal from you?" 

Bluff roll 9+10 = 19.

Edit: The 500gp that you-don't-know-I-have is currently stashed out of sight in my bag. But the other money from the hobgob's is still visible, cos the unconscious one still has it in his wallet.

Edit 2: I'll hand the letter over, since I can't read it.


----------



## randomling (Jan 2, 2003)

Berwan, you didn't count the money, but it was a big bag of gold, at least 500gp by your reckoning -- certainly more money than you've ever seen in one place before. And Sense Motive check, please!

You don't understand the letter, either.


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Jan 2, 2003)

Berwan 



			
				Tallarn said:
			
		

> *"I found some money. How much did they steal from you?" *



It was a lot! The bag was about _this_ big... (use my hands to show how big the bag is)



(OOC - sense motive - my first d20 roll of the game...is a natural 1! i am neither mighty, nor wise...

can i make a guess/informed opinion on what language the letter is written in? (based on the alphabet, or whatever)? - /OOC)


----------



## Horacio (Jan 2, 2003)

Horax

Are thoze the bulliez that caught us? Becauze is they are them I want to punish them. 

Hmmm, they zmell like those bullies!


----------



## randomling (Jan 2, 2003)

Berwan -- Int check, please.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 2, 2003)

"That's quite a big bag. I only found some personal money, and this bag, which seems much smaller than you indicated." 

*OK, I'm going to turn away from him and try and get my big bag out, and fish around in it, whilst quietly taking out about 100gp from the money bag I got from the hobgob and slipping it into my purse. Then I'm going to turn back and give him the bag from the hobgob, now with about 400gp in it. Clear? I think a Pick Pockets roll is appropriate for this kind of thing, but feel free to make your own rules judgement, randmonling?

If you go Pick Pocket then roll 18+5=23, or maybe just a Dex roll in which case roll 15+3=18.*


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Jan 2, 2003)

Berwan 

Yes, Horax, those are two that brought you in... 

(OOC - Int check - 15 + 3 + 18!)


----------



## Crothian (Jan 2, 2003)

Gruchet

Explores this floor room by room.  (Unless there's something non rotinue about any of it feel free to just easily sum it all up)


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 2, 2003)

Marak

"It seems as though this is quite a complicated moment here. May I ask why you are in this building? And who is that making all the noise, in the armour? Does anyone know the identity of anyone else in here?"


----------



## Horacio (Jan 2, 2003)

Horax

Horax approaches to the unconcious hobgoblin and smacks him several times, trying to wake him up.

Wake up, you bad guy, wake up and tell me why you did catch uz. Wake up I say!


----------



## randomling (Jan 2, 2003)

*OOC:*


OK -- my computer screws up and suddenly everybody has posted!







Horax and Berwan, Spot checks please (Wis untrained if you don't have it).

Berwan, the script you recognize easily -- it's Dwarven script, but not the Dwarven language, nor is it Gnome. As far as you know this narrows it down to Orc and Goblin, but you couldn't make a reliable guess either way.









*OOC:*


I'll come to what's upstairs later, we have to decide what to do about Grog since Sir Osis hasn't been here... shall we just assume that we can fit him in later?


----------



## Horacio (Jan 2, 2003)

Horax









*OOC:*


Spot check: 12 + 2 = 14


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 2, 2003)

Marak

[I can speak and read Common, Dwarven, Orc and Kobold - just to let you know. PS: Well done! I'm enjoying this intruiging little start]


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Jan 2, 2003)

Berwan 


			
				Tallarn said:
			
		

> *"It seems as though this is quite a complicated moment here. May I ask why you are in this building? And who is that making all the noise, in the armour? Does anyone know the identity of anyone else in here?" *



No, no, and not really. Who are you? 




(OOC - did i  get the money (and pass the int check)?

Spot - 8 + 0 = 8 - /OCC)


----------



## randomling (Jan 2, 2003)

Berwan, see above for Int check result.  Marak said:



> "That's quite a big bag. I only found some personal money, and this bag, which seems much smaller than you indicated."




and fished in his bag, then handed you the money pouch you gave to the hobgoblin earlier.

Horax, are you doing anything to wake the hobgoblin?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 2, 2003)

Marak

"My name is Marak de Vries." *bows* "I was passing by in the street when I heard a noise in this house. The door was open, so I came in to investigate. I found some people and the hobgoglins, already dead and unconscious, so I bound the unconscious one and found this letter. Then you came in, with the kobolds." 

[Since I'm lying again, Bluff roll 3+10=13]


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 2, 2003)

randomling said:
			
		

> *Berwan, see above for Int check result.  Marak fished in his bag, then handed you the money pouch you gave to the hobgoblin earlier.
> *




[So I got away with it? I get to keep 100gp of it, and gave him back 400gp? Excellent! I'll go update my character again]


----------



## randomling (Jan 2, 2003)

Horax and Berwan, Sense Motive checks please.

Marak, you took the money successfully.









*OOC:*


I'm going to assume we can fit Grog in later for the sake of moving the game along







Gruchet, upstairs are four rooms: a large bedroom, a smaller bedroom, a tiny study and a privy. None seems particularly unusual, though you notice the master bedroom is rich and in good repair, but the smaller bedroom and little study are much more poorly furnished. All the rooms are empty (of people, I mean).


----------



## Horacio (Jan 2, 2003)

randomling said:
			
		

> *Horax, are you doing anything to wake the hobgoblin? *




Besides smacking him again and again?

Well, a heal test, untrained, roll a 15, +0 Wis


----------



## Horacio (Jan 2, 2003)

Horax 



			
				randomling said:
			
		

> *Horax and Berwan, Sense Motive checks please.
> *












*OOC:*


Sense Motive 10 + 2 = 12


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Jan 2, 2003)

Berwan 


			
				Tallarn said:
			
		

> *"My name is Marak de Vries." *bows* "I was passing by in the street when I heard a noise in this house. The door was open, so I came in to investigate. I found some people and the hobgoglins, already dead and unconscious, so I bound the unconscious one and found this letter. Then you came in, with the kobolds." *




(OOC - oops, sorry! Sense Motive again - 7 + 0 = 7; i guess i'm a sucker...)

My name is Berwan  Terwilager  Froggernockel XVI, and forgive me for being short with you Marak, but it's not every day my home is invaded! 

(OOC - if Horax manages to awaken the hobgoblin, i'd like to have a little chat with him... - /OOC)


----------



## randomling (Jan 2, 2003)

Ooops, sorry Horax, I need to learn to read. The hobgoblin wakes with a grunt.

"Uh? What you want?"


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 2, 2003)

Marak 

*Marak moves over to the hobgoblin, and tries to awaken him too. He draws a dagger from his belt and holds it to the hobgobs throat as an aid to talking *

"I am not worried by your tone, good sir gnome. I agree this is very odd. Let's see if this hobgoblin can tell us anything. Wake up, you!"

Edit: Whoops, just noticed I have a shortsword, not a rapier. Consider all references to rapiers to mean shortswords. Sorry again.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 2, 2003)

Gruchet

_ walks back downstairs_


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Jan 2, 2003)

Berwan 


			
				randomling said:
			
		

> *"Uh? What you want?" *



(holding the unfolded letter out to the hobgoblin) 
Read this aloud and perhaps i can convince these gentlefolk not to skewer you!


----------



## randomling (Jan 2, 2003)

"Where's the boss?" says the hobgoblin.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 2, 2003)

"Not a good start. We're asking the questions." *presses dagger a little closer to the hobgobs throat*

[Edit: Made a character change. He's no longer afraid of rope, but he is now afraid of undead. Just to let you all know.]


----------



## randomling (Jan 2, 2003)

"I work for Argun Merrith," the hobgoblin says, as you hear the clinking of armour come down the stairs. He strug

Gruchet, as you come down the stairs, you hear the hobgoblin.


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Jan 2, 2003)

Berwan 

What does the letter say?! Speak quickly!


----------



## randomling (Jan 2, 2003)

"Letter? This letter?" says the hobgoblin, nodding at the paper in Berwan's hand. "Unbind me first!"


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 2, 2003)

[Sense Motive roll 6+5 = 11] about "I work for..."

And then on his next words about what the letter says:

[Sense Motive roll 5+5 = 10]

"You don't need to have your arms free to read a letter. Now then, I suppose you *can* read, can't you?" *pushes the dagger right up against it's throat, almost drawing blood*

[I'm ignoring the armoured figure until it says something]


----------



## Horacio (Jan 2, 2003)

Horax

Horax's rapier's point traces a stylised H in hobgoblin's forehead

Anzwer thiz gentleman, zmelly bad guy or I'll cut your tonge and feed my dog with it









*OOC:*


Intimidate check, roll 13 + 3, 16, plus any bonus for situation


----------



## randomling (Jan 2, 2003)

"All right, all right..." says the hobgoblin nervously. "It's a letter from the guild, it says, get kobolds, bring them this address, payment 600 gold."


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Jan 2, 2003)

Berwan 

"Which guild? And any two kobolds, or these two in particular?"


----------



## Horacio (Jan 2, 2003)

Horax

A surprised look in Horax's eyes...

600 gp!!!!! Zomebody haz payed theze smelly hobgoblinz 600 gp to capture me (well, and my faithful companion)! I didn't know I waz zo important, my fame precedez me...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 2, 2003)

Marak

"And what were you doing with that bag of money yourself? Pre-payment, was it? You expecting to pick up the rest here? And where exactly did you think you were going? I'd love it if you had the wrong house..."


----------



## randomling (Jan 2, 2003)

"I work for thieves guild. Money is mine. I deliver to Argun Merrith, he says expect gnome, his servant. You -- " he looks at Berwan -- "you are Merrith's servant, you make dragon?"


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Jan 2, 2003)

Berwan 

(wide-eyed) " '_Make dragon_'? Whatever do you mean?"


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 2, 2003)

[Sense Motive again 13+5=18] Is he telling the truth? That's the hobgoblin, of course.

Hmmm...Sense Motive at Berwan on that last comment [roll 17+5=22]


----------



## randomling (Jan 2, 2003)

Marak, neither the hobgoblin nor Berwan seems to be bluffing.

"Make dragon," repeats the hobgoblin. "Take kobold and refine -- look, in letter."


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Jan 2, 2003)

randomling said:
			
		

> *"Make dragon," repeats the hobgoblin. "Take kobold and refine -- look, in letter." *



(OOC - does the letter have pictures in it, or something? -/OOC)


----------



## randomling (Jan 2, 2003)

Mr Fidgit said:
			
		

> *
> (OOC - does the letter have pictures in it, or something? -/OOC) *












*OOC:*


No, he's assuming you can read it (I didn't say he was intelligent).


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 2, 2003)

[What abou the hobgoblin? Was he bluffing?]

"Yes, the letter. Now read us the damn thing and let's get this over with. Or I can cut your throat now and find someone else who can read it." 

[As noted, I can read Common, Orc, Kobold and Dwarf. Just checking I can't read it myself.]


----------



## randomling (Jan 2, 2003)

No, Marak, you really can't read the letter. 

"All right. It says:" (he reads aloud)

_
Sir,

Re: draconicus spell
Contract concerning materials for refining process states two more kobolds are necessary. Please deliver adult specimens to 11 Caruntzin St at midnight on the Day of the Dance. Payment is 300 gold per viable specimen, as agreed.

Sincerely,

AM
_


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 2, 2003)

Marak

"Does he have the right address?" - to Berwan. "If so, what's going on?"


----------



## randomling (Jan 2, 2003)

Berwan: yes, this is 11 Caruntzin Street.


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Jan 2, 2003)

Berwan 


			
				Tallarn said:
			
		

> *"Does he have the right address?" - to Berwan. "If so, what's going on?" *



"'Two _*more*_'? What _is_ going on here!?" (looking around, astonished) Of course the address is correct...draconicus spell...refining process...? 

(OOC - have i ever heard of this 'draconicus spell'? can i make a Knowledge: Arcana check or something? /OOC)


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 2, 2003)

[I think this is a good place to leave it...get some other characters up to speed and involved in the room? Does anyone else agree? I can't think of anything else to do with just us!]


----------



## randomling (Jan 2, 2003)

*OOC:*


Yeah, this is a good place to stop for the moment. Let's just resolve Berwan's questions, then we'll leave it alone till the other guys can post.







Berwan, Knowledge Arcana check please. If Marak and Horax want to make Knowledge Arcana checks too, they can.


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Jan 2, 2003)

[Knowledge Arcana: 19 + 8 = 27!]


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 2, 2003)

[roll 10+2=12]


----------



## randomling (Jan 2, 2003)

Marak, you've never heard of draconicus before. Berwan, it's a word you've heard your master mutter from time to time, but you don't know what it is.









*OOC:*


That's all till we get more people, folks!!


----------



## Jeph (Jan 3, 2003)

*OOC:*


AAAAAH! It GREW! It GREW, I tell you!

About a page and a half, while I wasn't looking. :eek  I read it over, but I still think I'm a bit out of it. So, is this what happens? . . .

-Merak steals gold that he thinks is Berwan's, but is really the hobgob's payment.
-Grouchet comes down the stairs
-The Hobgoblin is intimidated, and, furthermore, is stupid.
-However, he talks about some Argun Merrith dude (types brief note in Word file), and the thiev's guild

Can we asume that Serei made herself known, and stood (nonchalantly) in the doorway?


----------



## randomling (Jan 3, 2003)

Sure, no problem. During the conversation with the hobgoblin, Serei appears in the doorway.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 3, 2003)

"So, this person you are to delvier the kobolds to, is he a weapons merchant?" _glares at hobgoblin as he walks towards them all_


----------



## randomling (Jan 3, 2003)

"No," says the hobgoblin, looking rather confused. "He's a magic man -- a wizard."


----------



## Jeph (Jan 3, 2003)

*Serei*

Serei strides out of the doorway. 

"Now what did he want with these two poor little kobolds?" she asks. "I've heard rumors of Kobolds being decended from dragons. You called them Make Dragons. What was he going to do with them?"


----------



## Crothian (Jan 3, 2003)

"Just as I figured.  Well, it looks like we must find this wizard and bring him to justice."


----------



## randomling (Jan 3, 2003)

"I don't know, I just do my job, and you kill my friend." He struggles with his bonds, unsuccessfully trying to break free. "You murder my friend!"


----------



## Crothian (Jan 3, 2003)

"You both had your chance to surrnder, plus you are involved in unlawful activities.  And if I were you, I'd be more worried about your own life, then your friends."


----------



## randomling (Jan 3, 2003)

"What're you, a watchman?" says the hobgoblin.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 3, 2003)

"No, I'm a Paladin, which means I won't be the one killing you unlike the watchmen assuming I feel the need to hand you over to them."


----------



## randomling (Jan 3, 2003)

He laughs. "You're a great holy warrior?" he says. "Aren't you supposed to save my soul?"


----------



## Crothian (Jan 3, 2003)

"No, I'm not in the business of saving souls.  And what makes you think you're even worth saving?


----------



## Dragongirl (Jan 3, 2003)

(OOC Unless I missed it, nothing happened with my last move.  So I can't do anything else until I know what I see when I peek in or who hears me.)


----------



## Jeph (Jan 3, 2003)

Serei puts a hand on Grouchet's shoulder.

"Calm down, don't get angry with him. After all, it's just his nature. Everyone needs employment. And everyone commits a crime every once and a while. As this hobgoblin has just pointed out, you _did_ just commit murder. And Merak just stole his letter. We should take him to get healing, maybe his toung would be more free if he didn't have a few swords at his kneck."


----------



## Crothian (Jan 3, 2003)

"What murder has been commited?  Killing evil that is in the process of comminiting a crime is not murder, especially when they are first given a chance to surrender and refuse, then advance toward me armed.  As for healing, we don't have to go anywhere" _ I use my Lay on Hands ability 4 hps_ "He should be fine.  But now we need to catch this Wizard and stay focused. "


----------



## Jeph (Jan 3, 2003)

Serei

"You didn't have to kill him. Subduing him would have been enough." Serei's eyes flash in annoyance. "And, morality aside, on second thought, it already is , he could have had information that this one doesn't."

In general, I'm going to play Serei as against killing, but having no qualms about bringing a creature to 0 HP, or pumping up the subdual damage.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 3, 2003)

"Well, next time we are under attack I'll consider it.  But when there are people that need saved and unknown opponents preventing that, sometimes people have to die.  "


----------



## arwink (Jan 3, 2003)

Takop-hep stays out of the conversation when there's this many people.  His grasp of common isn't necessarily as good as Horax's, and he knows it.  He will snarl impressively when intimidation checks are required, however, and he looks both disturbed and a little pleased about the idea of being turned into a dragon.  

He'll also take to sniffing the new-comers and trying to remember their scents.


----------



## Horacio (Jan 3, 2003)

Horax

After having succeeded intimidating the bad guy, a quite proud Horax looks around to all the newcomers. The guy in the full armor, that Paladin, looks so impressive...

Horax put his rapier in his belt and standing up very straight, he repeat his identification routine:

I'm Horax the kobold, bard, ztoriteller and zinger. My companion and me were captured and brought here. I zearch intruderz to ztop and damzels in diztrzz to rezcue!

And looking to the armored Paladin, he asks very seriously:

BTW, are you a damzel in diztrezz? Old Brownscalez never explained me what a damzel in diztrezz is...


----------



## randomling (Jan 3, 2003)

*OOC:*


Dragongirl -- oops, my bad! Should have told you what you saw. Every now and then something falls through a crack in my brain...







Velandra, looking into the house, you see a hallway. Inside the hallway are:

Two kobolds, a gnome, two humans, and a heavily-armoured orc crowded around in a circle, talking to a seventh person, whose voice you can hear, but whom you cannot see. Closer to you is the body of hobgoblin, who has been violently killed. You hear much of the conversation that has gone before.

Gruchet: the hobgoblin spits on the floor near your feet.


----------



## Dragongirl (Jan 3, 2003)

( OOC I guess even though I can hear them, my little sing song didn't get heard . .  . )


----------



## Dragongirl (Jan 3, 2003)

Well then . .  .

Velandra puts away her juggling balls, gets out a dagger, leans against the doorjam cleaning her nails and listening.


----------



## Horacio (Jan 3, 2003)

Horax

So the armored orc doesn't answer, maybe he wasn't a damsel in distress after all. Horax notices the elven woman that has just arrived. This house begins to be more crowded than a kobold cave in a banquet day...

Horax is a bit dissapointed, no bad guys to fight, no damsel to rescue... He looks around and asks loudly:



Zo, az I zaid, I'm Horax the kobold, mighty adventurer, me and my companion search big adventurez to enter in the legend.

Iz there any damzel in diztrezz we could help? And could anybody explain me what a damzel in diztrezz is? Ol' Browzcalez alwayz zaid that damzelz in diztrezz were the origin of the bezt adventurez...


----------



## Dragongirl (Jan 3, 2003)

_"Well little lizard boy, I am a damsel in distress.  I am distressed by all this noise,  What IS going on here?_


----------



## Horacio (Jan 3, 2003)

Horax


A damsel in distress! Horax has found her, the key to the adventure. Now he will find his path to the legend...

Using all the grace and refined kobold manners he remembered, Horax made a big reverence finishing with his left knee on the ground, and then raised his reptilian head and spoke to the damsel:


Oh, my Damzel in Diztrezz, the noize was created by thoze zmelly zcum bagz, thoze hobgoblinz. Uzing bad artz, they captured me and my faithful companion and brought uz here, with a nefariouz plan to trnazform uz in a dragon. But we got free and then lotz of people arrived. 

So, my Damzel, what elze could I do for you?


----------



## Dragongirl (Jan 3, 2003)

Velandra

 "hmmmmmmmmm, well you could teach that one" _points at the spitting hobgoblin_ "some manners."  "On second thought, that would be rather pointless wouldn't it?  I will get back to you on that one, so don't worry your little horny head."  _Pats horax on the head_


----------



## Horacio (Jan 3, 2003)

Horax

Horax turns around and places the point of his rapier on the hobbobling's nose.


You have heard the damzel, zcumbag. Now behave correctly and show here proper rezpect, or I'll make you wizh never have been born.









*OOC:*


Intimidate check. Roll 16+3 = 19


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 3, 2003)

Jepraith



			
				garyh said:
			
		

> *"Does the hobgoblin not speak Common?'*



"It's possible that he does, but maybe he is more willing to talk with you than anyone else of us. I think we should get in." 

Jepraith will go in, finding that the interrogation has already started.

"Maybe we could have been able to heal the other hobgoblin if things hadn't turned so chaotic.", he remarks upon hearing the argument about killing the second hobgoblin. "Of course we will replace the door that was destroyed.", he tells the gnome.

Jepraith makes a Knowledge (arcana) check to see if he knows anything about the draconius spell: Roll 12 +8: Total 20.


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Jan 3, 2003)

Berwan 


			
				Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *"Of course we will replace the door that was destroyed." *



(still looking bewildered) "Why, thank you.  That's very nice, and nice is so uncommon these days..."


----------



## Jeph (Jan 3, 2003)

"If no one has any objections, I'd like to put this hobgoblin somewhere where he'll be safe from this Mr. Argun Merrith, and others will be safe from him. I think a jail would do quite nicely. Is he bound properly?"


----------



## Crothian (Jan 3, 2003)

"Jail seems like the perfect place for him."


----------



## arwink (Jan 4, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> * "Jail seems like the perfect place for him."  *



Wait, wait.  Smelly-man kidnap Takhop-hep.  Takop-hep want to find why, find big boss.  How Takop-hep find out if we send to jail?


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 4, 2003)

Jepraith


			
				arwink said:
			
		

> *Wait, wait.  Smelly-man kidnap Takhop-hep.  Takop-hep want to find why, find big boss.  How Takop-hep find out if we send to jail? *



"I believe the man who wanted you to be kidnapped will come soon. As far as I understand this is _his_ house. I don't think we will learn much more from him, especially given that he slipped, fell on his head and then fell unconcious for a while." 

Bluff roll to make the Hobgoblin (and others, but mainly the kidnapping hobgoblin) believe my little reshaping of events: 12 rolled, +4 bonus. Total 16.

I concentrate to tell Nightfeather to warn me if anyone approaches the front door.


----------



## garyh (Jan 4, 2003)

Grashnyu.

Grasnyu will hang out in front of the house till someone speaks to him, or a chance to do something interesting pops up.


----------



## Jeph (Jan 4, 2003)

Serei

"Well, let's at least make sure he's tied tightly and stowed in a safe place, while we wait for this Merrith fellow to arrive."


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 4, 2003)

Marak

"How interesting! All these people. Well, I may as well see this through. Presumably, if this mage is going to turn up, he isn't going to be a nice mage. I suggest we ambush him - he is obviously connected with incorrect dealings." 

"By the way, my name is Marak de Vries. I don't believe I know all of you. Would everyone kindly introduce themselves? I do so hate talking to people who's names I don't know..." 

*Marak takes particular care to pretend that he doesn't know the other thieves [bluff roll 16+5=21]*


----------



## randomling (Jan 4, 2003)

*OOC:*


Sorry for the delay, people...







Raith and Serei, you have never heard of the draconicus spell before.

Horax, the hobgoblin looks worried and tries to back away from you.

Marak, Velandra, Berwan, Gruchet, Horax and Takhop-hep, make Sense Motive checks against Serei.

Berwan, Gruchet, Raith, Serei, Horax and Takhop-hep, make Sense Motive checks against Marak.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 5, 2003)

Gruchet

Sense Motive checks (4+1=5; 10+1=11)

 My name is Gruchet and I think waiting out the day here until someone else arrives is a good idea.  Good to meet you all."


----------



## Dragongirl (Jan 5, 2003)

Sense Motive 6


----------



## arwink (Jan 5, 2003)

Takop-hep: Untrained Sense motive +3 (wis)

Against Serei (7+3 = 10)
Against Marak (13 + 3 =16)


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Jan 5, 2003)

Berwan 

Sense Motive (Raith) 17+0=17

Sense Motive (Marak) 1+0=1


----------



## Horacio (Jan 5, 2003)

Horax

Sense Motive (Serei) 4+2=6

Sense Motive (Marak) 10+2=12


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 5, 2003)

Jepraith

(OOC: Psst, it was my bluff, not Serei's! )
(OOC: I don't think that Crothian needs to make a Sense Motive against my Bluff. He was there, after all. )

Sense Motive against Marak: Roll and Total of 10.

"My name is Jepraith Marzail."


----------



## randomling (Jan 5, 2003)

*OOC:*


Ooh dear, OK my bad, Raith. Sorry guys -- against Raith, not Serei.


----------



## Jeph (Jan 5, 2003)

*Serei*

Untrained wisdom checks (S. Motive):

vs. Jepraith: roll 8 + 3 = 11
vs. Merak: roll 8 + 3 = 11

"I am called Serei."


----------



## arwink (Jan 6, 2003)

Takop-hep is...takop-hep. 

Takophep looks confused at this.  Introductions aren't something he's had to make a lot of


----------



## Horacio (Jan 6, 2003)

Horax

Horax has already introduced himself so many times that he begins to bore himself only by listening to his own voice...

I didn't know big people loved zo much introducing themselvez againn and again, zigh...

I'm Horax the kobold, bard, ztoriteller and zinger. My companion and me were captured and brought here. I zearched intruderz to ztop and damzels in diztrzz to rezcue, and I found a damzel in diztrezz, and now I muzt help her and live great epic adventurez.

Could be move, adventure is waiting for me?


----------



## randomling (Jan 6, 2003)

Berwan, you're not sure Raith is quite telling the truth about what happened to the hobgoblin.

Grashnyu: Listen check, please.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 6, 2003)

Marak

[Sense Motive vs Raith roll 15+5=20]

"Hmm...funny how a hobgoblin can knock himself out...maybe you and I should speak later?" 

(ooc: I looked to see if I beat his bluff, in order to save time for randomling. I'll stick to IC knowledge, don't worry!)


----------



## garyh (Jan 6, 2003)

randomling said:
			
		

> *Berwan, you're not sure Raith is quite telling the truth about what happened to the hobgoblin.
> 
> Grashnyu: Listen check, please. *




Grashnyu = roll 15 + bonus 6 = 21 listen.


----------



## Jeph (Jan 6, 2003)

To Be Edited Later


----------



## randomling (Jan 7, 2003)

Grashnyu, you hear footsteps approaching down the road, and a deep voice singing a song with the following words:

"Dance! May your feet be sure and fleet
Dance to the fire and roaring flame
Dance to the beat of the dragon's feet
Dance your way out of bonds and chains"


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 7, 2003)

Jepraith



			
				Tallarn said:
			
		

> *"Hmm...funny how a hobgoblin can knock himself out...maybe you and I should speak later?"
> *




"I don't see the need. He fell down and dropped unconcious. I think someone should watch the entrances, we don't know when the wizard returns."


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 7, 2003)

"Good idea. I'll do it." 

[Marak moves out of the room and towards the front door of the house. Can he see anyone outside, particularly anyone he already knows?]


----------



## randomling (Jan 7, 2003)

Yes, Grashnyu is lurking outside.

Listen check, please, Marak.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 7, 2003)

[listen roll 1+5=6]


----------



## randomling (Jan 7, 2003)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *[listen roll 1+5=6] *




You hear nothing...


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 7, 2003)

Jepraith

"Guess I'll take the back door, then", Raith thinks to himself as he walks to that door, concentrating on Nightfeather to remind him to be alert.

Is Jepraith alone in the back room?


----------



## randomling (Jan 7, 2003)

Jepraith: yes, you're alone in the back room. The back door stands open, letting in a cool breeze.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 7, 2003)

Jepraith quickly gathers the components for a _ghost sound_ spell from his pouch, but doesn't cast it yet, and the draws his dagger. He cautiously looks out.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 7, 2003)

Double post


----------



## garyh (Jan 7, 2003)

randomling said:
			
		

> *Grashnyu, you hear footsteps approaching down the road, and a deep voice singing a song with the following words:
> 
> "Dance! May your feet be sure and fleet
> Dance to the fire and roaring flame
> ...




Grashnyu attempts to find somewhere to hide until he sees who is singing.

Hide:  roll 12 + bonus 12 = 24 = it's nice being a goblin!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 7, 2003)

randomling said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You hear nothing... *




What do I see, though?


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 9, 2003)

Jepraith wonders if anything happens at the front door.


----------



## Dragongirl (Jan 10, 2003)

Guys, think I am going to bow out of the pbp game sorry.  No one's fault and I am not upset about anything.     Just think pbp is not for me.  Good luck.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 10, 2003)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Guys, think I am going to bow out of the pbp game sorry.  No one's fault and I am not upset about anything.     Just think pbp is not for me.  Good luck. *




OOC: Well, sad to see you go DG.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 10, 2003)

That's a sad decision


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 10, 2003)

*OOC:*


Bye Dragongirl, it's a shame you're leaving. Maybe we should keep your character as an NPC if randomling would be OK with that?


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 19, 2003)

Jepraith turn his head as he thought that he heard something, but as there is nothing, he moves back and *bumps* into the door.


----------



## randomling (Jan 19, 2003)

*OOC:*


 Sorry for the long gap, guys. Real life got in the way.  But here I am updating! Look!

Dragongirl, I'm sorry you didn't enjoy it. 







OK, to recap.

Gruchet, Berwan, Takhop Hep and Horax are in the downstairs hallway of the house, with a bound hobgoblin who is spitting and snarling at you.

Grashnyu is standing at the front door, looking to see if anyone is coming. He looks out on a cobbled street. He hears footsteps approaching and a song being sung.

Raith is standing at the back door, looking out into the alleyway behind the house.

Marak is heading for the front door. He sees Grashnyu, standing by the broken door, seemingly listening intently. He hears nothing of note, however.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 19, 2003)

"Well, I agreee that hiding here and seeing who shows is a good idea."


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 20, 2003)

"And it might be a good idea to capture this wizard instead of killing him.", Jepraith says rubbing his head.

OOC: No problem about the delay.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 20, 2003)

"Grashnyu, we think there is some sort of wizard coming. Keep a sharp look out, stay well out of sight, and we'll ambush him when he comes in..." 

Marak moves back into the main room with the hobgoblins and says:

"We'll get a warning before he comes in. Let's make this fun. Places, everyone!" 









*OOC:*


How long does a potion of spider climb last, anyone? I drank one earlier but have no idea if it's still working...







Potion still on: Marak hides directly above the door way
Potion not working: Finds another hiding place.

"And before I forget, we really should blindfold this one or something, otherwise he'll see where we're hiding..."


----------



## garyh (Jan 21, 2003)

Grashnyu

"Will do, Marak."

Hide = 9 roll + 12 bonus = 21.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 21, 2003)

Jepraith.

Untrained Dex check for Hide: 12.

Raith will remain in the back room for now.


----------



## randomling (Jan 21, 2003)

*OOC:*


Marak, I'm not sure off hand how long your potion lasts but let's assume it's still in effect.







Grashnyu, where are you intending to hide? And is anyone going to blindfold the hobgoblin? Other characters in the hallway (if I remember) are Takhop Hep, Horax, Gruchet, Berwan, and Serei; Raith was at the back door. Are any of the rest of you hiding?


----------



## garyh (Jan 22, 2003)

I kinda lost track.     Will ducking around a corner work?


----------



## arwink (Jan 22, 2003)

(ooc - W00T! and we're back)



			
				randomling said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...











*OOC:*




(ooc -Blindfold?  That's hardly directy enough.)

"We need hob-gobber creepy-crawly-quietly, yes?  Takop'hep can fix." 

I'll loom as effectively as I can with a hight of three foot, club at the ready to tap him into unconsciousness if no-one says otherwise.  

Either way, I'll find myself a place to hide afterwards (11+8 ranks=19) and load a bolt into my crossbow.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 22, 2003)

Gruchet

_ Hides behind furtinture big enough to hide him _

12 + 0 on Hide check


----------



## Crothian (Jan 23, 2003)

_ Gruchet watches patiently _


----------



## Jeph (Jan 23, 2003)

[I've also kinda lost track, think I'll duck around a corner, too.  Hide +6, roll 5, = 11. ]

EDIT: two/too/to


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 23, 2003)

I'm hiding directly above the door then, as stated.

[hide roll 19+10=29]


[ooc Ha! I vanish into darkness...]


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 28, 2003)

Jepraith carefully peeks out of his hiding space.


----------

